# Semen Storage Tank



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I was able to finally track down a used semen storage tank and bought it today. :biggrin

My question is…..Can I take this regular tank, send it to someone that I want to buy semen from, and then have them return it me with the semen? I know they sell tanks specifically for shipment, but I was not sure if a regular tank would work.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

It would be AWFUL expensive plus the fact I don't think you are able to ship liquid nitrogen anymore.? Not positive on that. 
That's why they came up with vapor shippers, so the liquid inside doesn't spill.

If it's from a processor...most have shippers that they send the semen in. If it's from an individual we get together and find a way to have it transported. There are people traveling all the time that will transport semen for a small fee.
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

No, you cannot ship the storage tank Troy. Hey Kaye, remember the old days of shipping on the Greyhound bus? :crazy

If you want to buy semen just rent a shipper tank. Most semen/nitrogen companies will rent one to you - Select Sires, etc. I have people that do this all the time when they buy semen from me. Also, like Kaye said, find someone to transport it for you. The ADGA Convention and National Show are good starting points.

Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl Yep, sure do! Had many straws of semen shipped in on the bus! 
:rofl Nu-Ara's Sydney Chinsucker, Cold Comfort Hawthorn, Chivas Regal, when they were just young guys...give you a hint of how long ago THAT was???
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm laughing because you mentioned a couple NUBIAN bucks! :rofl

Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea...that's EXACTLY why I now do SWISS BREEDS! :rofl

Course if I knew then, what I know now...I wouldn't have wasted my money on the semen, either! :rofl
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Who rents tanks?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Are you having a semen company fill your tank with nitrogen? I use Select Sires to fill my tanks.

Like I mentioned above - Select Sires, ABS Global, Genex, etc. will usually rent shipper tanks.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry I read like a guy and missed the Select Sires. 

These are good. Well I have a local place (does not sell semen) that will fill my tank so I don't have to send it anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't send or take my tanks anywhere to get filled with nitrogen either. I am on a route with Select Sires. They come to my farm and fill my tanks every 7 weeks (I am on a keep full plan). The cost is $100 per year per tank. 

Sara


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Another place to look into renting a shipper is a cattle farm that you know AI's. We rented our shipper out to alot of people over the years that wanted to get semen sent to them. What we did was, you paid for the shipment and it was shipped back to our place then you came over and got your semen. That way we know we was going to get back our shipper.

The most we ever changed for the rent was like 20 bucks...since it would be full of N2O when it came back. We would send it again for our semen. Just a thought

Ken


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm also on Select Sire's route and they come here and fill my tank. Actually, they're a LOT cheaper than the welding supply where I DID get it filled. Plus the fact, I don't have to haul them (3) anywhere. 
Kaye


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Troy, Geoff and Nancy Masterman (Superior Semen Works) is going to be in Lufkin soon at Linda Teer's place. Which is perfect timing because you can pick up your semen and take an A.I. class all at the same time. The class isn't very expensive, like $35.00 I think. You can fill your tank with Liquid Nitrogen (I get mine done at Conroe Welding Supply in Conroe) and take your tank up to Lufkin and pick up your semen without any shipping expense. Shipping expense even on a vapor shipper is expensive. I had semen sent to me a couple months ago and it cost about $90.00 to ship it down here and back, plus the cost of the semen. Best bet is to get online www.superiorsemenworks.com and go through their semen list and make a list of what you want and how many and just run up to Lufkin.
Linda Teer's email address is: [email protected] Just contact her to find out when they will be there (I think in the next couple of weeks??) and get directions. It isn't hard to find. Just up 59 to Lufkin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Superior Semen Works has _nothing_ for Nubians. 

Sara


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I am going to pick up a couple Nubian semens from SSW. *BLynnhaven Explorer J.W. Powell #165 and CH Price-O-The-Field Royal Marcus 93EEE #180, plus some Alpine semen. They also have Pruittville's Luke's Champ who is a full brother to Pruittville's Magnolia. They don't have a whole lot, but there are a few nice ones there.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, yeh, you have to do your homework and cross those beautiful does with the right buck for it to turn out right. Vicki's does should cross well with the Saada and POF I think, but you'd need to ask her about that. I've had Nubians before. I'm getting another one in the spring. Was sure hoping that Tim's Raisin hadn't already been spoken for. Man.... I was too slow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the responses!!!!

I am not buying any semen right now I just like to plan way in advance. I am a freak like that. Well that is what my wife tells me. 

I have to wait and see which bucks I get from Sara before I buy any semen. Otherwise it is like shooting in the dark. I would also suspect that Sara, Karen and Megan will be my fist stops for semen.  I am like a kid before x-mas waiting for my presents from Sara. :rofl

Also sorry I have not been on as much, my real job has been keeping me way too busy. Grrrrrr Does not help I have no internet at home. :nooo

I have reserved girls from Tim a while back as well. Now I am just waiting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

MiaBella Farm said:


> I am not buying any semen right now I just like to plan way in advance. I am a freak like that. Well that is what my wife tells me.
> 
> I have to wait and see which bucks I get from Sara before I buy any semen. Otherwise it is like shooting in the dark. I would also suspect that Sara, Karen and Megan will be my fist stops for semen.  I am like a kid before x-mas waiting for my presents from Sara. :rofl


Good choice Troy. We'll try to keep your corralled or you'll end up like Kaye and I with our several FULL tanks of semen. 

Sara


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

:yes Yeh, good idea. I know what you mean. I try to make a list of what I want before I go up there to meet them because those semen catalogs they have are better than the Christmas Wish Book to me. :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*BLynnhaven Explorer J.W. Powell #165 and CH Price-O-The-Field Royal Marcus 93EEE #180,
...................................

I would love to try those also Chris. I had a beautiful EEE+ daughter out of Marcus who has a even more beautiful daughter at Kenny's...would love to try him out again. Powell would be an interesting mix over GE's daughters. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I think one must know themselves to get along in life and I am at peace with most of my faults. I know I tend to overdo everything so I try to prepare for it. That is why I actually bought two tanks giving me room for over 1100 straws. :biggrin


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> *BLynnhaven Explorer J.W. Powell #165 and CH Price-O-The-Field Royal Marcus 93EEE #180,
> ...................................
> I would love to try those also Chris. I had a beautiful EEE+ daughter out of Marcus who has a even more beautiful daughter at Kenny's...would love to try him out again. Powell would be an interesting mix over GE's daughters. Vicki


I know.... I so wanted to get a doeling out of Tim's Raisin and X it with Marcus..... (19.68% inbred when I x'd Raisin w/Marcus in the ADGA Genetics).
Oh TIIMMMM!!!!!!!!! Can you put me on the list for 2010??? I sure would like a doeling out of that girl.


----------

